# Smokey Mountain Knife Works.  Anyone been?



## SemperFiDawg (Jan 14, 2019)

Went up to Pigeon Forge last week and stopped in this place.  Never knew so many knives were in one place.  Every knife business in the US must have a booth there.  Other than that, and the Bench Made salesman coming off as arrogant I honestly left unimpressed.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 14, 2019)

My wife likes the basement for all the kitchen stuff.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jan 15, 2019)

That place is like a Bath & Body Works to woman ... It smells good but the prices are not much better than elsewhere .... I still walk out with a couple extra knives every time I visit !


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 15, 2019)

the log cabin to the left of the main building is a workshop.  There was a fellow there making knifes out of those big resaw bandsaw blades.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 15, 2019)

I remember the first time I ever went in, I guess I was about 12 years old.  I was aware that I was walking around and couldn't stop smiling.  I guess I was like a kid in a candy store.  I only go every 4 or 5 years, but I usually leave with something.  Last time I was in there I came out with a Wetterlings axe cheaper than they were going for online.


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Jan 15, 2019)

Yah, a couple times, and anytime in the neighborhood.
They also have ammo, and I found some rare stuff I needed & hadn't seen elsewhere !


----------



## seeker (Jan 15, 2019)

My wife and I went in there last fall and she offered to buy me any pocket knife I wanted for my birthday.  I walked right over to the Micro Tech counter and showed her a knife that cost $1,300 dollars.  No I didn't get it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 15, 2019)

Bought a few Case knives there several years ago.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 15, 2019)

My kids always want to go when we're in town. I got a good deal on a Gerber this year. About 10 dollars cheaper than I've found them at walmarks. They did have the sale tables set out. May have had something to do with it.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 15, 2019)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Went up to Pigeon Forge last week and stopped in this place.  Never knew so many knives were in one place.  Every knife business in the US must have a booth there.  Other than that, and the Bench Made salesman coming off as arrogant I honestly left unimpressed.



I thought it was just a big knife store. I didn't know it was like a trade show. Weird that the Bench Made salesman was arrogant. Why not let the knife itself? 
I've only gone to Pigeon Forge once and forgot to go there. Maybe next time. I'd still have to compare prices with Amazon or Ebay.

I like to check on this forum or a knife forum before purchasing anyway.
I've bought a few knives off their website. I remember looking through their catalogs years ago. I have a Rough Rider kit from them that I need to assemble.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 15, 2019)

Might be worth a visit, especially since they carry Wetterling axes.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 15, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Might be worth a visit, especially since they carry Wetterling axes.



you will never make it Nic.  You would have to go thru Atlanta.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 15, 2019)

NE GA Pappy said:


> you will never make it Nic.  You would have to go thru Atlanta.





NE GA Pappy said:


> you will never make it Nic.  You would have to go thru Atlanta.



actually you could catch 83 in Forsyth, up to Madison, and then 441 all the way there.

miss Atlanta by at least 80 miles


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 15, 2019)

NE GA Pappy said:


> actually you could catch 83 in Forsyth, up to Madison, and then 441 all the way there.
> 
> miss Atlanta by at least 80 miles



The Tsalagi would probably keep him in Cherokee to teach them about the Muscogee-Creek Confederacy or something.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jan 16, 2019)

NE GA Pappy said:


> the log cabin to the left of the main building is a workshop.  There was a fellow there making knifes out of those big resaw bandsaw blades.



Yeah, I stopped in there and said Hi and just looked around.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jan 16, 2019)

NE GA Pappy said:


> you will never make it Nic.  You would have to go thru Atlanta.



No Nic.  Just go up 441.  I DON'T do Atlanta for anything.  As far as I'm concerned they should have never rebuilt it after Sherman got through with it.


----------



## catchdogs (Jan 16, 2019)

They have really good prices on guns right now .


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 16, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Might be worth a visit, especially since they carry Wetterling axes.


I picked up a dandy little Wetterlings Hudson Bay.  It's a fine camp axe.  One of these days, I'm gonna use it to skin and butcher a deer.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 17, 2019)

I always wind up spending all my money at the Lodge cast iron outlet there beside it before I get to the knife place.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 17, 2019)

Check out the Opinel Knives. They are cheap but they have great carbon steel in them. If you know what your doing, you can make them dangerous in about 15 minutes on a rock. Their the only French thang I care for.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 17, 2019)

There are worst places to waste a couple hours. Add me to the group that has to pick up a couple knives while I'm there. I did get some ammo at a good price the last time I was there also.


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 17, 2019)

Agree on the US 441 route Nic.  You really don't even have to go through Macon either from SOWEGA.  Just veer over towards Dublin and catch 441.  Plan on a good days ride all the way up although very scenic.


----------



## bullgator (Feb 10, 2019)

I’m not into touristy places, so SMKWs makes trips to that area bearable. I also have to grab a couple items when I’m there. Last time I got a couple Moras, a ZT at a fair price, and a Kershaw copy of an Emerson wave for $17.
After that I drag my wife next door to Buds Gun Shop.


----------



## little rascal (Feb 10, 2019)

I won't go there, they would have to have rooms for rent for however many days it took me to see everything. I have ordered some stuff from there online and they send me their catalogs and I browse thru them to see if there's anything new or missing in my life!


----------



## jigman29 (Feb 13, 2019)

I am ashamed to think of how much money I have spent there over the years. My wife loves the pigeon forge area and the rule when I take her is I get to go to Smokey Mountain Knife works, The kitchen store in town and Cades cove each trip. That's the only way the place is bearable to me. 
 Next time you're up there go through Wears Valley and stop at the antique shops. Most are pricey but you can find some axes and cast iron at tolerable prices occasionally.


----------

